# Minimum aus mehreren Zahlen



## Florox_TGI (4. Okt 2016)

Hallo,
Ich habe als Aufgabe das Minimum aus mehreren Zahlen zu ermitteln.
Grundsätzlich kann man es ja so machen:

float minimum = java.lang.Math.min(zahl1, zahl2);

Leider scheint dies nicht mit mehr als 3 Zahlen zu funktionieren.
Sicherlich kann man dies zweifach schreiben und so alle 3 Zahlen
überprüfen, jedoch würde ich gerne wissen, ob es noch eine Variante
gibt, in der man alle 3 Zahlen sofort vergleichen kann

Gruß
Flo


----------



## StarSheriff (4. Okt 2016)

Alles in ne Liste packen, die Liste aufsteigend sortieren und das erste Element ausgeben --> da haste das Minimum


----------



## benruzzer (4. Okt 2016)

Einfach ist es, wenn du eine Hilfsvariable einführst und diese dann mit jedem Element aus der List/Array... vergleichst. Wenn die aktuelle Zahl kleiner ist, überschreibst du den Wert der Hilfsvariablen. So bekommst du am Ende die kleinste Zahl, ohne alles sortieren zu müssen.


----------



## thecain (4. Okt 2016)

```
IntStream.of(1,2,3,4).min().orElse(0);
```


----------

